# look at what I found!



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

A homeowner called and said they were having issues with their range tripping the breaker. They were worried that the guy they just hired to change their panel (from craigslist) did something wrong. I showed up and found all this! 
See if you can spot all the wrongs of these pictures!


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

Are you even licensed to work in Canada?


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

Awg-Dawg said:


> Are you even licensed to work in Canada?


No sorry. Lol I can do something in Oklahoma and Kansas though!


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

Hey...less pesky breakers to carry around. :whistling2:

Is that a used panel? :blink:


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

8V71 said:


> Hey...less pesky breakers to carry around. :whistling2:
> 
> Is that a used panel? :blink:


The range is reduced to ten gauge and double tapped on two single pole twenty amp breakers!


----------



## rewire (Jul 2, 2013)

so what are we looking at?


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

rewire said:


> so what are we looking at?


Look at the range wire coming into the bottom left of the panel going to the breakers on the bottom right


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

That's the work of a $20/hr jman.


----------



## sparky402 (Oct 15, 2013)

Panel installed sideways?


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

Looks good.

Hang a fire extinguisher by the panel just in case. NEXT!:whistling2:


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

sparky402 said:


> Panel installed sideways?


No pictures won't load right side up


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

sparky402 said:


> Panel installed sideways?


I think the pictures are posted 90 degrees CCW.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

3D Electric said:


> The range is reduced to ten gauge and double tapped on two single pole twenty amp breakers!


The original range feeders look like they're too small as well.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

butcher733 said:


> That's the work of a _Cletisfied, hackariffic,_ _should be shot_... jman.


Fify

The amount a guy makes should have nothing to do with that kind of sloppy work


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

rewire said:


> so what are we looking at?


A genuine piece of garbage. I would embarrassed to wire the panel like that!


----------



## fistofbolts (Jan 25, 2014)

smells like fire


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

Rollie73 said:


> Fify
> 
> The amount a guy makes should have nothing to do with that kind of sloppy work


That was a joke directed towards a past post involving 3D.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I would tell them you'll fix everything or nothing at all. 
They got what the paid for and deserved with their CL bargain.


----------



## ablyss (Feb 8, 2014)

My neck hertz now... Thanks


----------



## ButcherSlayer (Oct 4, 2013)

.....my eyes!!!!!!! My eyes!!!!!!! Omg my eyes!!!!


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I'd tell them the first thing they need to do is call the electrical inspector. Then after he has his way with the project I would agree to come in and replace that mess.


----------



## devosf (Jan 17, 2012)

I smell money. Sell them a new load center and repair to bring that disaster up to code.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

Anybody have acid so i can pour it in my eyes?


----------



## Robert Thompson 6971 (Sep 24, 2013)

Where was this done at


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

Ask for the invoice. I am dying to know how much something like this is going for now days.


----------



## Aegis (Mar 18, 2011)

btharmy said:


> Ask for the invoice. I am dying to know how much something like this is going for now days.


Same


----------

